# TWP 2.x channel blacklist?



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

Is there a way to set channel blacklists through TivoWebPlus 2.1x? I'd like to mark a slew of them as blacklisted for scheduling, guide display, etc.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

If you're meaning removing channels from your "channels I receive" list (a la tivo UI), then the chanprefs module should do the trick


----------



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

Seems right. There are channels in the recording queue which aren't received. Season Passes pull up a lot of these and I'd like to stop the "empty" recordings. Preferably, some kind of mass "kill list" could be made and stored.

I tried the link in your sig; http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivo_hacking_wiki. It's returning an empty page.


----------

